

Coshx Labs is giving away $50k: last day to vote (50k of development work) - m1117
http://competition.coshx.com/ideas
50k of development work
======
radley
Another YouTube audio player?

There's a reason why they come and go so fast: YouTube API TOS.

 _II. Prohibitions

Your API Client will not, and You will not encourage or create functionality
for Your users or other third parties to:

8\. separate, isolate, or modify the audio or video components of any YouTube
audiovisual content made available through the YouTube API;

9\. promote separately the audio or video components of any YouTube
audiovisual content made available through the YouTube API;_

------
ernestipark
Huge shoutout for Streamus which seems to be the top idea right now. It's a
chrome extension that plays YouTube audio. It's so slick and is amazing for
all those live/obscure tracks you can't get elsewhere. $50k would go a long
way for the developer so he can work full time on smoothing out bugs and
adding features.

------
nbhartiya
love streamus! is it still in the top?

~~~
m1117
Apparently they're gonna win, however seems they'll choose a winner among top
5

~~~
MeoMix420
Didn't win.

I messaged David Cohen directly and he stated,

"1\. normal people don't install extensions in their browser. so a bit hard to
go mainstream. 2\. you're riding on top of a service (youtube) that can shut
you down. 3\. music is a tough space for investors generally - many (like me)
have just stayed away from it."

I'm excited to prove him wrong.

------
misframer
$50k _of development work._

~~~
m1117
Thanks, just updated the title

